# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Anti-Spam Filter

## Algris

Anti-Spam Filter  http://rus.spamliquidator.com/?fromasf программа довольно старая, но эффективная. К достоинствам можно отнести  русский интерфейс, бесплатность, постоянное обновление правил фильтрации, причём с нашим непосредственным участием - когда Вы помечаете письмо как СПАМ оно автоматически заносится в общий спамлист. Вобщем попробуйте.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Хм... последняя новость год назад.

----------


## Algris

> Хм... последняя новость год назад.


Да, но от этого работоспосбность программы не уменьшилась  :Cheesy:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да, но от этого работоспосбность программы не уменьшилась


 Я тоже почитал сайт, антиспам всегда интересно ... только я так и не понял - эта программа фильтрует почту за счет получения с сервера http://rus.spamliquidator.com неких правил ?? Исходя из описания - получается что так, т.е. она загружает правила с сервера (судя по всему черный список адресов спаммеров).

----------


## Algris

Собственно набор фильтров в программе присутствует, а правила работают по принципу отлова СПАМа ещё на почтовом сервере (серверах - количество аккаунтов не ограничено), постоянного обновления базы СПАМ адресов и заголовков, т.е. когда я,  помечаю письмо как СПАМ, информация о нём автоматом заносится в общий список на сервере http://rus.spamliquidator.com/(можно без рус), плюс отправляется жалоба на сервер отправителя.Таким образом, если я пометил какое-то письмо как СПАМ, то к Вам оно уже не попадает, будучи блокированным ещё на Вашем сервере о чём Вы будете извещены значком в трее. Повторюсь ещё раз, несмотря на то, что программа давно не обновлялась, работает она отлично. Пользуюсь ей более двух лет и, практически забыл, что такое СПАМ.

----------

